# Help help got stung by packsaddle



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

HELP PLEASE!!! I was out in the garden an got stunb by packsaddle.. I'm in pain what can I do to ease the PAIN??? It hurts awful.. what can I put on tnhis to easy the pain..


Please HELP..


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

From the Virginia Extension website...

Saddleback Caterpillar

SIZE: 1 inch (25 mm)

COLOR: Purplish-brown body with a purplish saddle shape on its green back.

DESCRIPTION: The saddleback caterpillar is about an inch long, and has poisonous spines on four large projections (tubercles) and many smaller ones that stick out from the sides of its body. The "saddle" consists of an oval purplish-brown spot in the middle of a green patch on the back. Saddleback caterpillars feed on the leaves of basswood, chestnut, cherry, plum, oak, and other trees and shrubs.

HABITAT: The saddleback caterpillar is a general feeder and is generally found on shade trees and ornamental shrubs in late summer.

LIFE CYCLE: Adults tend to take flight in mid-summer.

TYPE OF DAMAGE: The poisonous hairs or spins are hollow and connected to underlying poison glands. Contact with them causes a burning sensation and inflammation that can be as painful as a bee sting. The irritation can last for a day or two and may be accompanied by nausea during the first few hours. Usually the site of contact reddens and swells much like a bee sting.

CONTROL: A person "stung" by a poisonous caterpillar should immediately wash the affected area to remove any insect hairs and poison that remain. An ice pack will help reduce swelling, and creams and lotions containing steroids will lessen the discomfort and promote healing. Persons known to be sensitive to insect stings should consult a physician. Stinging caterpillars rarely occur in sufficient numbers to be considered plant pests, but people who work with ornamental plants should learn to recognize them and avoid touching them. 

Link...
http://sites.ext.vt.edu/departments/entomology/factsheets/saddle.html

From the U of Kentucky website...

First Aid for Stings

No really effective home first aid treatments for caterpillar stings are available. Adhesive tape or transparent tape may be used to pull out some of the broken spines in the sting area. Washing the area thoroughly with soap and water may help remove some of the irritating venom. Prompt application of an ice pack or baking soda may help to reduce pain and prevent swelling. Antihistaminic drugs, often administered for bee and wasp stings, are reportedly ineffective. See a physician if severe reactions occur. Very young, aged or persons in poor health are more likely to suffer severe reaction symptoms. 

Link...
http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef003.asp

That is all I have got, other than take some Benydryl or such, hope this helps!!

Emmy


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the help.. I will do this now to see if help.. This sting has made me sick n stomach some.. Got to ease this pain gosh it hurts..


Gone to try to get this pain too stop..

Thanks


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

You might try Bag Balm. It works good for bee stings


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

The Baker, do you have any Benedryl, if so take it now, or if you have the gel rub it on the sting spot!! I keep both on hand for myself because I am allergic or have bad reactions to a lot of bug bites/stings and also for the dog cause she likes to snap at bees and gets stung now and then...always on her face 

I hope you feel better soon...oh, another thing I read in Prevention Magazine lately was to rub your deoderant stick/bar/rollon on the sting...it is suppose to help a great deal!!


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't know if this will work with caterpillar stings, but tea tree oil instantly makes a bee sting stop hurting for me. Good luck.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Baking soda scrubbed in - hard. Won't do anything for the stuff already in your bloodstream though.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

try a thick paste of epson salts!


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Plantain leaf - mash it or chew it and apply directly to the sting.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

mud immediately stops the pain from a bee sting, never had a caterpillar sting so can't say if it would work or not.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

So sorry for your pain. Hope it's stopped today.

Never knew there was such a thing as a stinging caterpiller. :grump:


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THE HELP YESTERDAY!!!

God Bless You All..

I feel much better today but it took hrs for me to get feeling good lastnight. I got sick in stomach, knee went numb but I put ice on it to help didn't so I took some ducttape an put on my knee an then pulled back off 4 times an the 4th did it.. It finally let up an I started to feel better a few hrs later.. 

Trust me if you get stung by one of these crazy bugs it HURTS.... I hope none of you go through this pain...


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

smart way to pull the stinger out, good thinking!!!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh my! Glad you are better today, that's one ugly/pretty caterpillar. Goodness!


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

thebaker said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE HELP YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> God Bless You All..
> 
> ...


I am glad you read the part about pulling off the hairs with tape!! Glad you are feeling better!!


Emmy


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got stung by a whole bunch of IO moth caterpillars one, but they didn't hurt near as bad as you had it. Just had a few itchy welts. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------

